# The Matrix: Revolutions International Trailer now available



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

http://whatisthematrix.warnerbros.com/


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Should of stopped making them after the first one........

Well, I guess I can't talk since I didn't see the second one. I just thought the first one had such a perfect ending, and that the story needed to stop there.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I liked the second one EXCEPT for that 30 minute stretch where they wasted time in Zion (Did we NEED to see Zion Dance Party?????)

Once Neo meets up with the guy who guards the Oracle the story kicks into gear and never stops.

Neo is SERIOUSLY P Whipped in this movie by Trinity which killed it for a lot of people, but it fit the story and made his decision as tough as it was. This IS the hardest plot to follow since the first Mission Impossible movie, but after a second viewing it made more sense.

And if you have a game machine, don't miss the Enter the Matrix game. The gameplay is merely OK (but damn, running up a wall and subduing a bad guy with a spinning web kick is fun!) The rail shooter with either a car or Naobi's ship are weak, but the film montages are great and fill in a LOT of backstory. And it's hard to hate a game where Jada Pinkett Smith and Monica Bellucci lock lips.

I'm persoannly psyched for the third one. I was similarly disappointed with Back to the Future II when they did the same stunt shooting back to back and the 2nd movie just ENDED. But after I saw the third one it was better on repeat viewings.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> I liked the second one EXCEPT for that 30 minute stretch where they wasted time in Zion (Did we NEED to see Zion Dance Party?????)
> 
> And if you have a game machine, don't miss the Enter the Matrix game. The gameplay is merely OK (but damn, running up a wall and subduing a bad guy with a spinning web kick is fun!) The rail shooter with either a car or Naobi's ship are weak, but the film montages are great and fill in a LOT of backstory. And it's hard to hate a game where Jada Pinkett Smith and Monica Bellucci lock lips.
> 
> I'm persoannly psyched for the third one. I was similarly disappointed with Back to the Future II when they did the same stunt shooting back to back and the 2nd movie just ENDED. But after I saw the third one it was better on repeat viewings.


Patrick from The Screen Savers on Tech TV also hated to no end the rave scene in The Matrix Reloaded.

I enjoyed the hell out of playing through Enter the Matrix on the X-Box in 1080i. That game was a whole lot better then the mixed to pretty rough reviews it largely received from the gaming press and Extended Play imo. Adam Sessler was bang on though when he compared the end level where you escape in the ship to the old Sega CD shooter Sewer Shark. I think he called it craptacular or immense sucking which was pretty amusing and rather succinctly accurate. The car scenes definately reminded me of the dated stuff done years ago in the Die Hard games, but the running around and using focus beating up all the baddies with martial arts and/or gun fights was incredibly cool. I know the bullet time slow-mo effect was done before with Max Payne, but it still looked awesome whenever you pulled off some great focus moves to get out of a bad situation. The wooden stake to the hearts of the vampires for the finishing move was well done, the sound was great, the cut scenes were fun to watch and well done since the directors of the movies were insistent on having their hands involved in the game along with Shiny and Dave Perry, and the graphics were nice and sharp in HD. It was my first opportunity checking out hi-def on my TV and one I really enjoyed a lot. After I beat the game I spent hours fooling around till 3 or 4 am one morning hacking into the system to unlock all the extras and hidden stuff. Even that was fun.


----------

